
Microsoft to infuse office software with AI - sonabinu
http://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2016/08/23/the-morning-download-microsoft-to-infuse-office-software-with-ai/
======
chmaynard
Their first attempt at this was an annoying animated paperclip named Clippit,
fondly known as "Clippy" to millions of MS Office users. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_Assistant](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_Assistant).

------
wkearney99
Right, because Bob and Clippy were so well received...

------
finid
To make it easier to invade your privacy.

